# Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?



## Frank7777 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hatte letzte Woche eine Diskussion mit ein paar Angelkollegen darüber ob Karpfen in deutschen Gewässern überhaupt eigen Nachkommen heranziehen können. Ich war bisher immer der Meinung ja, die anderen nicht.
Ihr Argument war, dass sie ja sonst schon mal einen kleinen Karpfen (Köderfischgröße) gefangen hätten. 
Das hab ich auch noch nicht und brachte mich zum Überlegen. 
Ich hab dann im Internet etwas recherchiert und wenig dazu gefunden. In einem Bericht stand, dass es in deutschen Gewässern in maximal 10 Jahren einmal Bedingungen für eine erfolgreiche Nachzucht herrschen. 
Ist dem so? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Find ich nämlich interessant.
Auch das C&R argument das man damit den Erhalt der Nachkommen sichert wäre damit außer kraft. Will hier aber keine C&R Diskussion anfangen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## vermesser (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Es gibt ein Gewässer, in dem ich schon ganz kleine Spiegelkarpfen auf der Senke hatte...aber im wesentlichen besteht der Bestand aus Besatz, würde ich annehmen und eine natürliche Vermehrung würde nur zu sehr dünnen Beständen führen.


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

die natürliche vermehrung ist bei uns äußerst selten.

antonio


----------



## marcus7 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Ich werfe mal ein Gerücht in die Runde, was ich schon öfters von "alten Hasen" gehört hab:

Die Besatzkarpfen der Händler sind unfruchtbar, versuchen zwar abzulaichen aber es kommt nichts hoch.
So sind Vereine etc. immer im Drang neue Besatzfische kaufen zu müssen.

In der Zucht werden sie zur Vermehrung mit Hormon-Präparaten behandelt.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Hallo Frank,
ja - ich kenne ein Gewässer in dem Karpfen ablaichen und man tatsächlich kleine Spiegelkarpfen auch fängt. Hatte vor x Jahren hier sogar mal ein Foto gepostet von so nem Minikarpfen, von vllt. 8cm Länge - finds aber nicht mehr. 

Aber sowas ist ne absolute Ausnahme. 



> Auch das C&R argument das man damit den Erhalt der Nachkommen sichert wäre damit außer kraft.


Im Bezug auf Karpfen - ist das natürlich meistens kein gutes Argument.


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

laichen tun sie in relativ vielen gewässern, nur hochkommen tut meist nix.
ist eben zu kalt bei uns.

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Die Schweinchen sind im Kommen, vielleicht ist die Analyse mit den 10 Jahren schon einige Jahre alt 

Allein in unseren Vereinsgewässern sind mir 2 Baggerseen bekannt, in denen sich Karpfen definitiv erfolgreich vermehrt haben, einer der Seen ist erstaunlicherweise sogar ein recht junger Baggersee.

In beiden Fällen handelt es sich bei der Brut um Schuppies, keine Spiegler (und nein, sicher nicht um Karauschen/Giebel, es sind Schuppenkarpfen).


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

es ist auch gut, daß sie sich (noch)nicht vermehren.
wenn es denn so weit ist, werden viele vereine pächter usw. sehr große probleme bekommen.

antonio


----------



## Frank7777 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



antonio schrieb:


> es ist auch gut, daß sie sich (noch)nicht vermehren.
> wenn es denn so weit ist, werden viele vereine pächter usw. sehr große probleme bekommen.
> 
> antonio



Wieso???

Denkst du das er überhand nehmen würde und andere Arten verdrängt?


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

jo guck mal dahin wo das bereits geschehen ist.
oder guck mal die gewässer hier an wo mit karpfen überbesetzt wurde, was aus den gewässern geworden ist.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Wieso???
> 
> Denkst du das er überhand nehmen würde und andere Arten verdrängt?




Ganz sicher sogar!#6

Der Raum/Platz im Ökosystem ist nämlich schon besetzt. Es gibt da keine "Lücke" für ihn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Karpfen können bei uns unter ganz besonders guten Witterungsbedingungen ablaichen. Das ist selten.
Noch viel seltener ist es, dass die Brut dann auch hochkommt. 99,9% schaffen das nicht, weil die Temperaturen und damit auch das Nahrungsangebot für die Larven nicht ausreichen.

Karpfen können auch den Laich zurückbilden, wenn die Laichbedingungen nicht stimmen. 

Last not least bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass die ab und zu gefangenen kleinen Karpfen in manchen Gewässern mit dem Besatz anderer Arten unbemerkt eingeschleppt wurden.

Tatsächlich erfolgreiche Vermehrung ist nur extrem selten wirklich nachgewiesen.

Und wie Antonio schon schrieb, Gnade uns Gott wenn der Karpfen irgendwann mal in der Lage ist, sich tatsächlich erfolgreich fortzupflanzen. Bei der Vermehrungsrate wäre das ein Supergau für unsere Gewässer.


----------



## Deep Down (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Ich kann den Nachweis im eigenen Gewässer führen, dass das durchaus mal klappt!
Im nächsten Jahr hat man dann aber ne Karpfenschwämme an nicht mal handlangen Spieglern. Niedlich die Lütten! 
Einen Teil haben wir dann im Vereinsgewässer "verklappt"!
Den Rest hat bis zum Herbst/Winter des gleichen Jahres der Raubfischbestand bis auf wenig verbliebende komplett erledigt. 
Im darauffolgenden Jahr wurden dann vermehrt prächtig abgewachsene Hechte gefangen. 

Hier wurde vor ein paar Jahren ein Hecht mit 1,25m gefangen, der nen 40er Spiegler intus hatte. 

Also keine Bange, ein Teil des Besatzes oder Großteil eines natürlichen Jahrganges enden im Räubermagen!

Das reguliert sich alles!


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich kann den Nachweis im eigenen Gewässer führen, dass das durchaus mal klappt!
> Im nächsten Jahr hat man dann aber ne Karpfenschwämme an nicht mal handlangen Spieglern. Niedlich die Lütten!
> Einen Teil haben wir dann im Vereinsgewässer "verklappt"!
> Den Rest hat bis zum Herbst/Winter des gleichen Jahres der Raubfischbestand bis auf wenig verbliebende komplett erledigt.
> ...



jo zu gunsten des karpfens wenn sie so könnten wie sie wollen.

antonio


----------



## Case (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Es ist über 40 Jahre her......

mein Vater und zwei Kumpels durften einen See, der aufgrund von Überflutung in einem Steinbruch entstanden war, bewirtschaften.

Sie setzten Regenbogenforellen, Schleien und Spiegelkarpfen ein. Nach 2 oder 3 Jahren vermehrten sich die Karpfen. Ich glaube, nur in einem Jahr. Aber das hast noch nicht gesehen. Es waren 100te qm. schwarz vor Karpfen. Alle so um die 10 cm. 

Leider wechselte der See dann den Eigentümer, und ich weiß nicht, wie das weitergegangen ist.

Wehe uns, wenn sich die Karpfen in Deutschland regelmäßig vermehren...

Case


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

einen vorteil hätte es, man könnte wie jesus übers wasser laufen.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich kann den Nachweis im eigenen Gewässer führen, dass das durchaus mal klappt!
> Im nächsten Jahr hat man dann aber ne Karpfenschwämme an nicht mal handlangen Spieglern. Niedlich die Lütten!
> Einen Teil haben wir dann im Vereinsgewässer "verklappt"!
> Den Rest hat bis zum Herbst/Winter des gleichen Jahres der Raubfischbestand bis auf wenig verbliebende komplett erledigt.
> ...



Nur mal so zum Nachdenken.

Es besteht im Tierreich immer die Möglichkeit dass sich Stämme bilden, die sich auch unter widrigen Lebensbedingungen fortpflanzen können. 

Wenn so etwas geschieht, dann sorgt man mit dem aussetzen in andere Gewässer dafür dass sich diese Stämme verbreiten und fördert so u.U. die Möglichkeit eines selbst reproduzierenden Bestandes.

Wenn man das jetzt toll findet und meint, dass reguliert sich alles, dann hilft ein Blick in Länder, in denen der Karpfen als nicht heimische Art ausgewildert wurde und sich fortpflanzen kann.

Das wiederum öffnet einem die Augen für die tatsächlichen Regulierungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn man sich dann - ungeachtet aller ökologischen Schäden - vorstellt, wie das angeln in Gewässern mit massenhaft kleinen bis mittelgroßen Karpfen sein muss, dann relativiert sich auch das tollfinden in anglerischer Hinsicht. 

Ausgenommen, man ist Anhänger des Bow-fishing, was in Deutschland jedoch verboten ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Servus.
Ich kann euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das sich Karpfen erfolgreich vermehren bei uns. Vorraussetzung ist das die Wassertemperatur über 18 grad geht und das über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Wochen und genug Gras oder Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind. Es kommt jedoch nur sehr enig Brut davon da der Karpfen auch seine eigene Brut frißt und sich jeder Räuber vom Hecht bis zum Minibarsch über die kleinen Karpfen freut. Darum werden bei der Karpfenzucht die Laichenden Fische in eigen Laichteiche gesetzt und nach dem Ablaichen wieder entfernt damit sie die Brut nicht fressen können.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Nur ein Beispiel wie katastrophal sowas enden kann...

http://www.jaegermagazin.de/aktuelles/detail.php?objectID=4294&class=62


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Wir haben bei uns diverse Teiche in der Region, wo Karpfen vorkommen. In den normalen Vereinsteichen ist es sehr ungewöhnlich und kommt fast nie vor, das kleine Karpfen gefangen werden.

Kenne aber zwei Hobbyzüchter, die auch nur ganz normale Karpfen, als Laichtiere haben, die Vereine auch besetzen. In Teichen, die mit Netzen oder Seilen vor Kormoranen geschützt sind und wo regelmässig abgefischt wird, um Raubfische zu entfernen vermheren sich die Karpfen prächtig.

In einem Gewässer kamem Jahrelang keine K2 hervor. mit Seilen komplett abgespannt, da täglicher Kormoraneinflug und 2 Jahre später hatte er so viele K2 wie noch niemals zuvor.


----------



## Deep Down (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man das jetzt toll findet und meint, dass reguliert sich alles, dann hilft ein Blick in Länder, in denen der Karpfen als nicht heimische Art ausgewildert wurde und sich fortpflanzen kann.



Fand ich das toll?|kopfkrat

Wir sind in Deutschland/Europa! Da wird es eh nie zu einer Massenvermehrung des Karpfen bzw explodierenden Beständen kommen!


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

sag niemals nie.

antonio


----------



## Case (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Fand ich das toll?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wir sind in Deutschland/Europa! Da wird es eh nie zu einer Massenvermehrung des Karpfen bzw explodierenden Beständen kommen!



Hat man bei Welsen auch mal gedacht.

Case


----------



## Endmin (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Bei uns gibt es in einem Weiher auch natürlichen Nachwuchs. Besatz gab es seit vielen Jahren schon nicht mehr.
Da freut es einen besonders wenn ein kleiner Karpfen (ca. 15cm) beißt.

gruß


----------



## jörg81 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> In einem Bericht stand, dass es in deutschen Gewässern in maximal 10 Jahren einmal Bedingungen für eine erfolgreiche Nachzucht herrschen.
> Ist dem so?


 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere laichen karpfen von mai-juli und brauchen eine wassertemperatur von 18-20 grad |kopfkrat

was die 10 jahre angeht,da bezieht sich der bericht ja vielleicht auf die klimaerwärmung!?


----------



## bw1 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Moin,

Gewässer, in denen Karpfen laichen, gibt es viele; das ist nicht das Hauptproblem. Ich kenne einige Gewässer, in denen man im Spätsommer/Herbst Karpfenbrut von wenigen cm Länge mit dem Kescher fangen kann, teilweise in großen Stückzahlen. Nur: sie überstehen den ersten Winter in unseren Gewässern nicht - von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Frank7777 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



jörg81 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere laichen karpfen von mai-juli und brauchen eine wassertemperatur von 18-20 grad |kopfkrat
> 
> was die 10 jahre angeht,da bezieht sich der bericht ja vielleicht auf die klimaerwärmung!?



Damit war nicht gemeint das in 10 Jahren (zukunft) solche Bedingungen herrschen, sondern nur alle zehn Sommer. Das heißt die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist kleiner 1/10.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Zitat Stoney0066:
Nur ein Beispiel wie katastrophal sowas enden kann...

http://www.jaegermagazin.de/aktuelle...=4294&class=62

Bei deinem Link handelt es sich nicht um Karpfen sondern um Asiatische Silberfische!

Ich komme aus aus Mittelfranken eine Hochburg des Aischgründer Karpfens ihn gibt es bei uns schon seit dem 12 Jahrhundert und gilt bei uns als heimischer Fisch.
Im Mittelalter kostete ein kg Karpfen 4 mal so viel wie kg Schweinefleisch.
Soviel mal zu nicht heimischer Fisch....

Wie schon Geschrieben Laicht der Karpfen schon ab 20°C Wassertemperatur, er benötigt dazu geignetes Laichsubstrat(Wasserpflanzen). Diese voraussetzungen sind in vielen Teichen und flachen Seen gegeben. Schwieriger hat er es in Flüßen, ist aber auch möglich.

Eine natürlicher Überbesatz in der BRD schließe ich schon durch den Raubfischbestand , Kanibalismus, strenge Winter sowie des schwarzen Vogels der bei uns zahlreich vorkommt.


----------



## Eruzione (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

und da es im 12. jhd schon mönche gab, lieg ich wohl soweit nicht daneben :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Hab den off topic Kram gelöscht. Hier geht es um die Vermehrungsmöglichkeiten des Karpfens.


----------



## Lupus (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Hallo,
geklärt ist ja jetzt das die Vermehrung bei uns sehr selten ist! Zu den Horrorszenarien die eine mögliche Vermehrung nach sich ziehen möchte ich mich auch kurz äußern.

Der Karpfen gehört bei uns zu den Neozooen der bisher ohne menschliche Hilfe keine eigenständige Population bilden könnte! Bisher!
Falls es doch mal dazu kommen sollte bedeutet das aber nicht automatisch eine Katastrohpe. Es ist nichts weiter als das Ergebnis unserer globalen Welt! Aus diesem Grund können und müssen wir auch mit der Wollhandkrabbe und der Wasserpest leben! Anfänglich wollte man die Arten bekämpfen und hat etliches an Steuergeldern dafür ausgegeben ohne größere Wirkung zu erzielen! Nachdem sich aber die Natur auf die Neuankömmlinge eingestellt hat, sie auch in den allgmeinen Speiseplan aufgenommen hat, schrumpft das Problem!

Natürlich kann diese Neuverteilung der vorhanden Nischen bedeuten das es Arten gibt die auf der Strecke bleiben....das ist Darwinismuss! In den Baggerseen kann man sicher durch konsequente Befischung Abhilfe schaffen, in den großen Gewässersystemen stößt man da aber schnell an seine Grenzen!

So weit ich weiß gibt es aber keine einzige Art die erst ein Jahre langes Schattendasein geführt hat um dann invasiv aufzutreten!



Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Fakt ist, das die Karpfen bei uns seit Jahrhunderten Laichen, wenn auch in speziellen Laichteichen, in denen sie sich erfolgreich vermehren. Dazu gibt es in letzter Zeit mehrfach Beobachtungen, dass die Karpfen auch in freier Wildbahn öfters Laichverhalten zeigen, als z.B. noch im letzten Jahrhundert, was wohl mit der Klimaänderung zusammenhängt.​ 



Die abgelegten Eier werden befruchtet und entwickeln sich anfangs auch völlig normal, nur nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn der Dottersack aufgebraucht ist, dann finden sie nicht genügend geeignete Nahrung. In den Teichwirtschaften wird dieses Manko durch die sogenannten Vorstreckteiche behoben, indem den Karpfenlarven kleine Nahrungsorganismen in ausreichender Zahl zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Hier kann man sich ab Seite 76ff einmal anschauen und lesen, was dafür erforderlich ist:​ 



http://www.smul.sachsen.de/lfl/publikationen/download/2859_2.pdf​ 




Man kann aber davon auszugehen, dass vereinzelt auch in der Natur Karpfen natürlich aufwachsen, das zeigen auch immer häufiger fischereiliche Untersuchungen. Häufiger bedeutet aber nicht, dass man von einer selbsterhaltenden, natürlichen Vermehrung beim Karpfen in Deutschland sprechen kann. Ohne Besatz wäre der Karpfen, der übrigens zusammen mit dem Edelkrebs eingeführt wurde, schon seit längerem wieder verschollen und hier nicht vorhanden.​ 



Beim Karpfen gibt es auch keinen Anlass große Fische zum Bestandserhalt wieder zurückzusetzen. Das sagt auch Prof. Arlinghaus, der das Thema Zurücksetzen in die Medien gebracht hat. Karpfenangler, die also damit argumentieren, dass sie damit den Bestand schützen und die guten Gene erhalten wollen, haben entweder keine Ahnung oder benutzen dies nur um sich selbst und anderen etwas vorzumachen und ihr Tun zu legalisieren. Im Gegenteil, wenn ein Gewässer überwiegend Großkarpfen beherbergt, dann ist das natürliche Größengleichgewicht nicht mehr gegeben und es kann unter gewissen Umständen schädlich für die Gewässer sein.​ 



Grundsätzlich ist davon auszugehen, dass wenn es eine weitere Grunderwärmung gibt, dass dann auch die Chanchsen steigen, dass sich die Karpfen hier auch selbst reproduzieren. Zu beachten ist dabvei allerdings auch, dass nur mit einer Wassererwärmung das Nahrungsproblem nicht behoben ist. _Man müsste das Laichgebiet kurzfristig von allen größeren Krebsen und Insekten befreien, dann düngen_,|uhoh: um viele Bakterien und kleines Zooplankton zu produzieren, das wäre dann ideal, damit es genügend Nahrung für die Jungfische gibt. Allerdings kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass die gewässer verkrauten würden, was den Anglern ja wieder nicht gefallen würde….. Somit müssten dann wieder Graskarpfen her, die das dann regeln…. So greift der Mensch ständig in die Natur ein und bekämpft ein Problem mit dem nächsten, ohne einmal drüber nachzudenken, welche Folgen man auslöst…. Typisch Mensch eben.​ 



Ach ja, bei den Grasern glaubte man ja auch, dass sie sich hier nicht selbst Reproduzieren können, von der Ansicht ist man mittlerweile aber auch schon etwas abgerückt Siehe Schwarze Liste Invasiver Arten, Seite 74 - 75:​ 



http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/skript285.pdf​ 





> Graskarpfen:​
> 
> 
> *Förderung durch Klimawandel *​
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> > Zitat Stoney0066:
> > Nur ein Beispiel wie katastrophal sowas enden kann...
> >
> > http://www.jaegermagazin.de/aktuelle...=4294&class=62
> ...


 
Asiatische Silberfische sind Silberkarpfen.



> Der *Silberkarpfen* (_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_), auch *Tolstolob* oder *Silberamur* genannt, ist ein geselliger Freiwasserfisch aus der Familie der Karpfenfische.


 


> Der Silberkarpfen stammt ursprünglich aus Flüssen und damit verbundenen stehenden Gewässern Ostasiens, des Amurgebiets und Zentralchinas. Er wurde jedoch vielerorts, außerhalb seines ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebietes, in Asien und in den 1960er Jahren auch in Mitteleuropa ausgesetzt, oft zusammen mit Graskarpfen und Marmorkarpfen. In den 1970er Jahren wurde die Art in nordamerikanischen Fischfarmen eingeführt von wo sie in den Mississippi gelangte und sich rasch nordwärts in die Großen Seen verbreitete[1].


 
Er gehört also zu den Gras- und Marmorkarpfen und alle 3 Arten gibt es hier in Deutschland schon, in nicht geringen Zahlen und die könnten hier ganz genau so für Probleme sorgen, wie in Amerika, es braucht nur noch ein wenig wärmer werden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Moin,
wie schon viele hier bemerkten, kann man die Frage nach natürlicher Reproduktion beim Karpfen in Dtld. nicht pauschal mit Ja oder Nein beantworten. Auch ich kenne reichlich Beispiele für natürliche Vermehrung von Karpfen aus Deutschland, wenngleich es nicht die Regel ist.
Berücksichtigt man allerdings die ökologisch-biologischen Ansprüche des Karpfens, kann man die Gegebenheiten recht gut einordnen und kommt schnell zu dem Schluss, dass Deutschland im Grenzbereich der ökologischen Valenz (= Entwicklungs-Bandbreite) des Karpfens liegt:

Das Wärme eine entscheidender Faktor ist, wurde hier zu Genüge genannt. Allerdings braucht nicht der adulte Karpfen die Temperaturen um den Laich zu entwickeln, sondern letztlich benötigen die Eier eine entsprechende Anzahl von Tagesgraden um zu reifen. Je niedriger die Wassertemperatur, desto länger dauert die Entwicklung - und mit zunehmender Dauer steigt eben auch die Gefahr von Verpilzung/ gefressen werden/ etc.pp. Die Natur hat da einen Regelmechanismus eingeführt, der die Karpfen am Ablaichen hindert, wenn keine Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht. Der Laich wird dann entsprechend zurückgebildet, um die gewaltige Energiemenge nicht zu verschwenden.
In den meisten freien Gewässern Deutschland werden die benötigten Temperaturen zur genetisch-vorbestimmten Laichzeit beim Karpfen nicht erreicht. Daher finden dort i.d.R. allenfalls in Ausnahmejahren Reproduktionsversuche statt, normalerweise jedoch nicht.
Anders gestaltet sich die Situation in künstlich angelegten, flachen Teichen, die sich im Frühjahr entsprechend schneller erwärmen. Deshalb und aufgrund der geringen Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität werden Karpfen auch in Deutschland seit Jahrhunderten in Teichen gezüchtet.

Der nächste wesentliche Punkt sind die Laichhabitate. Die Karpfenlarven müssen nach dem Schlupf aus dem Ei relativ bald an die Oberfläche um die Schwimmblase das erste Mal zu füllen. Natürlicherweise laichen Karpfen daher in extrem flachen Habitaten (überflutete Wiesen der großen Ströme). Die meisten unserer deutschen Baggerseen verfügen schlichtweg nicht über die passenden Flachbereiche - die Larven schaffen den Weg zu Oberfläche nicht.

Die problematische Ernährung der Larven hat Dorschgreifer bereits angesprochen:


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die abgelegten Eier werden befruchtet und entwickeln sich anfangs auch völlig normal, nur nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn der Dottersack aufgebraucht ist, dann finden sie nicht genügend geeignete Nahrung. In den Teichwirtschaften wird dieses Manko durch die sogenannten Vorstreckteiche behoben, indem den Karpfenlarven kleine Nahrungsorganismen in ausreichender Zahl zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
> ...
> Man müsste das Laichgebiet kurzfristig von allen größeren Krebsen und Insekten befreien, *dann düngen*, um viele Bakterien und kleines Zooplankton zu produzieren, das wäre dann ideal, damit es genügend Nahrung für die Jungfische gibt.


Da stellen sich mir jeodch selbst im Konjunktiv die Nackenhaare auf!!! Bevor hier noch jemand auf dumme Ideen kommt - Bitte beachtet in diesem Zusammenhang die deutsche und europäische Gesetzgebung (insb. Verschlechterungsverbot der WRRL): Das Einbringen von Nährstoffen in Gewässer (Eurtrophierung/ Düngen) ist strikt verboten. "Der Angler" als Inhaber oder Pächter des Fischereirechts hat keinerlei handhabe in die ökologische Entwicklung des Gewässers einzugreifen - erst Recht nicht zu deren Nachteil.


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass die gewässer verkrauten würden, was den Anglern ja wieder nicht gefallen würde….. Somit müssten dann wieder Graskarpfen her, die das dann regeln….


Das übermäßige Einbringen von Nährstoffen ("düngen") führt allenfalls kurzfristig zu erhöhtem Pflanzenwachstum. Meist begünstigt es jedoch, wie auch die Graskarpfen, vor allem das Wachstum des Phytoplanktons (Schwebealgen) - allen voran die Blaualgen. Leider häufig der Anfang vom Ende...
Die Ökologie ist nix zum Rumspielen und Experimentieren! :g



Nachdem ich jetzt soviel zu den ökologisch-biologischen Ansprüchen des Karpfens geschrieben hab, will ich aber auch kurz die ökologische Situation der Gewässer bzw. die natürliche Verbreitung des Karpfen schreiben. Denn der Karpfen gehört ökologisch nunmal nicht in Stillgewässer, auch wenn er in Teichanlagen hervorragend kultiviert werden kann.
Das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet des Karpfens liegt vor allem in Süd- und Ost-Europa im Bereich der großen Ströme. Dort ist nicht nur der Karpfen perfekt an die Bedingungen angepasst, sondern auch die Gewässer an den Karpfen. Die großen Ströme sind in den Deltas insbesondere durch langsame Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten und starke Sedimentablagerungen gekennzeichnet. Diese Gewässerbereiche sind auf die starke Bioturbation ("Aufwühlen durch gründelnde Nahrungssuchaktivitäten") von Fischen wie großen Cypriniden und Störartigen angewiesen, um sich der Sediment- und Nährstofffrachten in Richtung Meer entledigen zu können, da die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und -art (Turbulenz) selbst in der Hochwassersituation oftmals nicht mehr ausreichend dafür ist.
Im Stillgewässer verhält sich das komplett anders, weshalb hier weder Karpfen noch Stör hineinpassen. Egal ob nun Baggersee oder Eiszeitgewässer  - in der natürlichen Situation handelt es sich um wasserpflanzengeprägte Klarwasserseen. Ein ständiges Aufwühlen der Nährstoffe und Sedimente, schädigt die Pflanzen sowohl direkt (Wühlen/ Fraß) als auch indirekt (weniger Licht durch Eintrübung) und bevorteiligt die Schwebealgen. Selbst große Gewässer verändern sich so oftmals schnell und dauerhaft - eine Entwicklung die in den letzten Jahren (passend zu den extrem verstärkten Karpfen-Besatzmaßnahmen seit Anfang der 90er Jahre) flächendeckend und nicht nur in Deutschland zunehmend beobachtet werden kann. Die Frage nach der Eignung als Besatzfisch ist daher vollkommen unabhängig von einer erfolgreichen Reproduktion (die obendrein noch eingeschränkt ist) zu betrachten.
Die Schleie ist indes angepasst an die Bedingungen der Klarwasserseen ("Hecht-Schlei-See" nach Bauch 1964) - sie wird weder so groß noch wühlt sie so aggressiv wie Karpfen oder Stör. Allerdings werden Schleien aufgrund der Nahrungskonkurrenz vom Karpfen gandenlos verdrängt.



Wen´s nachhaltig interessiert, den kann ich bei Bedarf und Gelegenheit (Zeit ist leider rar) mit Literatur und Beispielvideos zuschütten. So, genug nu - ich muss wieder arbeiten!


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Moin,
> Der Laich wird dann entsprechend zurückgebildet, um die gewaltige Energiemenge nicht zu verschwenden.


 

Moin

Und wenn es ganz schlecht läuft,dümpeln im nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer die Karpfen Bauch oben,da sie eine Laichverhärtung vom vorigen Jahr hatten.

Und diese Verhärtung vom letzten Jahr mit neuer Laichbildung meistens zum tot führt.

Nachtrag:
Und meistens tritt Laichverhärtung auf wenn genau das passiert was wir gerade mit dem jetzigen Wetter erleben,1-...Wochen Warm/Heiß konstante Temp.Kapfen richten sich auf's Laichen ein (wenn alles paßt),dann kommt ein Kälteeinbruch wie jetzt,und der Karpfen stellt um auf Laichzurückbildung.
Ist der Laich nun schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium kann es passieren das dieser nicht mehr zurückgebildet werden kann und dieser sich verhärtet (ne art Verkapselung,es bildet sich Gewebe um dem Laich). 

|wavey:lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Sehr guter Beitrag Foolish Farmer !#6#6#6

Untermauert auch das was ich schon lange predige in Bezug auf Schleie(und nicht zu vergessen - Karausche!).
|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Untermauert auch das was ich schon lange predige in Bezug auf Schleie(und nicht zu vergessen - Karausche!).
> |wavey:


Die Karausche ist kein Fisch der Klarwasserseen oder großen Ströme. Sie besetzt die Nische der Verlandungsgewässer wie Altwässer, Moorseen, Heideseen, etc. pp.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die Karausche ist kein Fisch der Klarwasserseen oder großen Ströme. Sie besetzt die Nische der Verlandungsgewässer wie Altwässer, Moorseen, Heideseen, etc. pp.



Schon klar aber auch da verdrängt der Karpfen sie. Habe ich an vielen Gewässern erlebt, wo sinnloserweise(aber zur Belustigung der Karpfenangler) Karpfen gesetzt wurden.
Nicht immer passt alles in genau definierte Schubladen.:m


Überhaupt kommen/kamen Karauschen (hier) auch in recht vielen klaren Gewässer neben den Schleien vor - bis die Karpfen kamen....|evil:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Da stellen sich mir jeodch selbst im Konjunktiv die Nackenhaare auf!!! Bevor hier noch jemand auf dumme Ideen kommt - Bitte beachtet in diesem Zusammenhang die deutsche und europäische Gesetzgebung (insb. Verschlechterungsverbot der WRRL): Das Einbringen von Nährstoffen in Gewässer (Eurtrophierung/ Düngen) ist strikt verboten. "Der Angler" als Inhaber oder Pächter des Fischereirechts hat keinerlei handhabe in die ökologische Entwicklung des Gewässers einzugreifen - erst Recht nicht zu deren Nachteil.
> 
> Das übermäßige Einbringen von Nährstoffen ("düngen") führt allenfalls kurzfristig zu erhöhtem Pflanzenwachstum. Meist begünstigt es jedoch, wie auch die Graskarpfen, vor allem das Wachstum des Phytoplanktons (Schwebealgen) - allen voran die Blaualgen. Leider häufig der Anfang vom Ende...
> Die Ökologie ist nix zum Rumspielen und Experimentieren! :g


 
Keine Sorge, ich meinte diese Passagen mit dem Düngen eher ironisch, hätte ich vielleicht so schreiben sollen.... hab da jetzt mal einen Smiley eingefügt...


----------



## Angelmayer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Also ich habe im Rhein bzw in einem Altrheinarm schon Karpfen laichen sehen. Obs was wurde keine Ahnung. Junge hab ich auch noch keine gefangen. Definitv vermehrt haben sie sich in einem Kühlteich hinter einen Kraftwerk doch das ist nun ausgeschaltet


----------



## welsstipper (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Et kütt wie et kütt - Habe keine Angst vor der Zukunft !!!


http://www.koelner-karneval.info/Koelsches_Grundgesetz.htm


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



welsstipper schrieb:


> Et kütt wie et kütt - Habe keine Angst vor der Zukunft !!!



Ganz genau - was aber nicht heißt, dass man zusehen muss wie sie von Ahnungslosen verhunzt wird.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Zitat Dorschgreifer:
     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Gü.a.Pa.* 

 
_     Zitat:
                                                 Zitat Stoney0066:
Nur ein Beispiel wie katastrophal sowas enden kann...

http://www.jaegermagazin.de/aktuelle...=4294&class=62

Bei deinem Link handelt es sich nicht um Karpfen sondern um Asiatische Silberfische!_

Asiatische Silberfische sind Silberkarpfen.

     Zitat:
                                                 Der *Silberkarpfen* (_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_), auch *Tolstolob* oder *Silberamur* genannt, ist ein geselliger Freiwasserfisch aus der Familie der Karpfenfische.                                 
     Zitat:
                                                 Der Silberkarpfen stammt ursprünglich aus Flüssen und damit verbundenen stehenden Gewässern Ostasiens, des Amurgebiets und Zentralchinas. Er wurde jedoch vielerorts, außerhalb seines ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebietes, in Asien und in den 1960er Jahren auch in Mitteleuropa ausgesetzt, oft zusammen mit Graskarpfen und Marmorkarpfen.  In den 1970er Jahren wurde die Art in nordamerikanischen Fischfarmen  eingeführt von wo sie in den Mississippi gelangte und sich rasch  nordwärts in die Großen Seen verbreitete[1].                                 
Er gehört also zu den Gras- und Marmorkarpfen und alle 3 Arten  gibt es hier in Deutschland schon, in nicht geringen Zahlen und die  könnten hier ganz genau so für Probleme sorgen, wie in Amerika, es  braucht nur noch ein wenig wärmer werden. 

_Da hast du schon recht aber es geht hier doch um den Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio)? Das Rotauge gehört ja auch zu den karpfenfischen!_

_Das es bei uns auch Silber ,Gras ,und Amurkarpfen gibt ist nicht zu leugnen.
Aber sie dürfen nicht in öffentliche Gewässer ausgesetzt werden!_

Zitat Gründler:
                               Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *FoolishFarmer* 

 
_Moin,
Der Laich wird dann entsprechend zurückgebildet, um die gewaltige Energiemenge nicht zu verschwenden._


Moin

Und wenn es ganz schlecht läuft,dümpeln im nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer die Karpfen Bauch oben,da sie eine Laichverhärtung vom vorigen Jahr hatten.

Und diese Verhärtung vom letzten Jahr mit neuer Laichbildung meistens zum tot führt.

Nachtrag:
Und meistens tritt Laichverhärtung auf wenn genau das passiert was wir  gerade mit dem jetzigen Wetter erleben,1-...Wochen Warm/Heiß konstante  Temp.Kapfen richten sich auf's Laichen ein (wenn alles paßt),dann kommt  ein Kälteeinbruch wie jetzt,und der Karpfen stellt um auf Laichzurückbildung.
Ist der Laich nun schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium kann es passieren  das dieser nicht mehr zurückgebildet werden kann und dieser sich  verhärtet (ne art Verkapselung,es bildet sich Gewebe um dem Laich). 

|wavey:lg         

_Das sehe ich anders und habe es von Dr.Oberle von unserer Landesanstalt der Fischerei anders gelernt.Wenn es so wäre müßten in unseren Angelteichen nur tote Karpfen schwimmen._


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

_Das sehe ich anders und habe es von Dr.Oberle von unserer Landesanstalt der Fischerei anders gelernt.Wenn es so wäre müßten in unseren Angelteichen nur tote Karpfen schwimmen._


_Moin_

_Gut dann klär auf wie Laichverhärtung entsteht,ich hab es so gelernt bekommen._

|wavey:


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Laichverhärtung entsteht nur dann wenn sich in der wärmeren Jahreszeit die Wassertemperatur nicht 1-2 Wochen auf mindestens 18°C erwärmt und kostant bleibt. 1-2 Wochen kühlere Temperaturen schaden da nichts.
Und eine Laichverhärtung muss nicht entstehen die Übrigens nur die weiblichen Karpfen(Roggner)bekommen können.

Sollte ein Karpfen eine Laichverhärtung bekommen sprich der Laich verhärtet (trocknet) und zersetzt sich.

Der Karpfen kann dann durch die zersetzung sich selbst vergiften. 
Dadurch können durch die Körperliche Belastung Infegtionskrankheiten sowie die Bauchwassersucht auftreten.

Aber in der Regel bildet sich der Laich ohne Schäden für die Karpfen zurück.

Ich komme aus dem Aischgrund mit mehr als tausend Karpfenteichen wobei ich selber einen Besitze und mir ist im Frühjahr bei keiner schlachtung ein Karpfen mit Laichverhärtung in die Finger gekommen.


----------



## thanatos (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

habe schon öfter karpfen laichen gesehen,leider ist aber nichts dabei 
rausgekommen.selbst wenn sie schlüpfen haben sie kaum eine möglichkeit
weiter zu kommen kleiner als ein wasserfloh sind sie nahrung für jedes
andere fischchen und die extrem kleinen nährtiere sind auch nicht aus-
reichend vorhanden .ich meine sie werden immer zur vermehrung
auf die hilfe von zuchtbetrieben angewiesen sein.wenn ab und zu in der 
zukunft mal welche durchkommen ist das auch kein katastrophe im 
schlimmsten fall verbutten sie,kann einem stipper doch egal sein ob
er plötzen oder karpfen stippt .


----------



## Criss81 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> zukunft mal welche durchkommen ist das auch kein katastrophe im
> schlimmsten fall verbutten sie,kann einem stipper doch egal sein ob
> er plötzen oder karpfen stippt .



Leicht provokant. Warum sollte es dem Stipper egal sein, ob er nun Rotaugen oder Karpfen stippt?


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn ab und zu in der
> zukunft mal welche durchkommen ist das auch kein katastrophe im
> schlimmsten fall verbutten sie,kann einem stipper doch egal sein ob
> er plötzen oder karpfen stippt .



Kann einem Carphunter doch auch egal sein, ob er Brassen oder Karpfen fängt ... und einem Hechtangler ob er Schwarzbarsche oder Hechte ... Grundeln oder Gründlinge ... Edelkrebs oder Ami ... 

... im Prinzip braucht man doch garkeine Diversität - Pangasius für alle und gut ist :m

#h


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder eines Gewässers im Süden der Britischen Inseln. Die Besitzer haben es verdorben, indem sie kräftige, auf Laichen gepolte französische Fische illegal importierten und dort eingesetzt hatten. Die Fische haben den kleinen See dermaßen unter Laich gesetzt und die Brut ist komplett hochgekommen, siehe Fotos. Heute kann man dort nicht mehr fischen, da das Ökosystem nachhaltig gestört wurde. Hatte mich damals wegen der Aktion dort nicht mehr aufhalten wollen, was schwer fiel, da der See wunderschön war...


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Laichaktion und Nachwuchs...


----------



## thanatos (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Leicht provokant. Warum sollte es dem Stipper egal sein, ob er nun Rotaugen oder Karpfen stippt?



|kopfkrattut mir leid,habe zum stippen wohl nicht die richtige
einstellung,ich behersche es total ,aber ist mir zu anstrengend
mich nur auf meine pose zu konzentrieren,schaue lieber
in der natur rum und warte auf was verwertbares für mich
:mwollte niemanden verärgern ,akzeptiere fast alles,
außer die gierigen kühltruhenfüller wo die fische irgend 
wann auf dem misthaufen enden könnte ich er.....
aber man muß ja nicht alles verstehen was andere
glücklich macht


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Ich kenne einige Gewässer mit Karpfennachwuchs und alle haben eines gemeinsam: ausser Karpfen gibt es nur Schleien oder Karauschen in den Gewässer. Selbst bei den Vorhandensein von Rotaugen verschwinden trotz Ablaichen die gesamte Brut.

Der Karpfen ist halt ein Zuchtfisch (selbst die Wildkarpfen sind nicht wild) dort ist unkontrolliertes Vermehren nicht erwünscht.Es geht eher darum nur bestimmte Elterntiere sich vermehren zu lassen, würden alle ablaichen ist die Ernährung des Nachwuchses kaum sicherzustellen.


----------



## marcus7 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ein Gerücht in die Runde, was ich schon öfters von "alten Hasen" gehört hab:
> 
> Die Besatzkarpfen der Händler sind unfruchtbar, versuchen zwar abzulaichen aber es kommt nichts hoch.
> So sind Vereine etc. immer im Drang neue Besatzfische kaufen zu müssen.
> ...




Kann jemand dazu genaueres sagen?

Es scheint ja nach allem was jetzt so zusammen gekommen ist kaum/sehr wenige Gewässer zu geben, in denen Brutkarpfen hochkommen.

An den klimatischen Bedingungen kann es also nicht ausschließlich liegen...

Mir erscheint das oben erwähnte Gerücht rel. logisch.

lg


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

doch das klima(temperatur) ist die hauptursache.
vorgestern lief wieder ne reportage über die ausmaße der karpfenvermehrung in den usa.
die hecken drei mal im jahr und das zu hauf.

antonio


----------



## marcus7 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



antonio schrieb:


> doch das klima(temperatur) ist die hauptursache.
> vorgestern lief wieder ne reportage über die ausmaße der karpfenvermehrung in den usa.
> die hecken drei mal im jahr und das zu hauf.
> 
> antonio



Naja, aber wenn dort von Anfang an "fruchtbare" Karpfen hin gelangten, so unterstützt das wärmere Klima die Fortpflanzung lediglich. Grundvorraussetzung ist immer noch die Fruchtbarkeit der Fische.

Ich habe Spaltkarpfen vorige Beiträge gelesen und auch dort ist es mir wieder aufgefallen:
Erst nachdem ein best. "fruchtbarer" Stamm aus Frankreich in den englischen (noch kälteres Klima als bei uns |bigeyes) See gelangten, vermehrten sie sich deutlich...

Zufall?


----------



## Koalabaer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Grundvorraussetzung ist immer noch die Fruchtbarkeit der Fische.



Bei den heutigen Zuchtkarpfen könnte es durchaus sein.Aber hätten sich nicht aus Anfangszeiten sehr häufig reproduzierende Stämme in vielen heimischen Gewässern bilden müssen?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn dort von Anfang an "fruchtbare" Karpfen hin gelangten, so unterstützt das wärmere Klima die Fortpflanzung lediglich. Grundvorraussetzung ist immer noch die Fruchtbarkeit der Fische.
> 
> Ich habe Spaltkarpfen vorige Beiträge gelesen und auch dort ist es mir wieder aufgefallen:
> Erst nachdem ein best. "fruchtbarer" Stamm aus Frankreich in den englischen (noch kälteres Klima als bei uns |bigeyes) See gelangten, vermehrten sie sich deutlich...
> ...



wir reden hier von karpfen, nicht von refos.
du willst doch nicht sagen, daß die karpfen unfruchtbar sind?
wieso klappt es denn mit der vermehrung auch hier bei uns, wenn die bedingungen ab und zu mal stimmen?

antonio


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Karpfen/Karpfen-l-i-eben-gefaehrlich


> ...(noch kälteres Klima als bei uns |bigeyes) See gelangten, vermehrten sie sich deutlich...



Das Fotobeispiel ist aus dem Süden Irlands. Das Klima ist dort durch den Gofstrom recht stabil, Temperaturextreme nicht so häufig wie bei uns. ....





> vermehren sie sich deutlich


 ist untertrieben, es war vor lauter Karpfenbrut kaum noch Wasser drin!


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

wenn eine fischart zur plage wird stimmt irgend was mit dem ökosystem
man sollte sich dann mal darüber gedanken machen es ins gleichgewicht
zu bringen ,statt schwachsinnige vernichtungsaktionen zu starten.
zurück zum eigendlichem thema:in der regel nicht!!!!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



> wenn eine fischart zur plage wird stimmt irgend was mit dem ökosystem
> man sollte sich dann mal darüber gedanken machen es ins gleichgewicht
> zu bringen ,statt schwachsinnige vernichtungsaktionen zu starten.



Hi,
über Vernichtungsaktionen kann man streiten, die Herleitung über den vorangehenden Fehler im Ökosystem stimmt aber natürlich nicht. Dort, wo die Plagen herrschen, wie z.B. in Australien, hatte das nichts mit dem Ökosystem der Flüsse zu tun sondern lediglich mit der Einfuhr fremder Arten. Das betrifft dort hunderte von Spezies, wovon einige massive Probleme bereiten und andere nicht so sehr. 
Sollte dein Statement aber auf belegbaren, verwertbaren Erkenntnissen beruhen, wende dich sogleich an die Regierung in Canberra. Du könntest Millionen verdienen, wenn du nur das Karpfenproblem in den Griff kriegen könntest....


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



antonio schrieb:


> wir reden hier von karpfen, nicht von refos.
> du willst doch nicht sagen, daß die karpfen unfruchtbar sind?
> wieso klappt es denn mit der vermehrung auch hier bei uns, wenn die bedingungen ab und zu mal stimmen?
> 
> antonio



Nö, meine Aussage (oder vielmehr Vermutung) war das die Satzkarpfen nahezu unfruchtbar ausgeliefert werden von den Fischzuchten. Weiß der Teufel wie die das machen, aber mittlerweile glaube ich daran.

Der Punkt ist ja, dass es hier bei uns fast nie mit der Vermehrung klappt. Von den wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.
Auch bei diesen Ausnahmen könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das es nicht (nur) durch besonders günstige Bedingungne klappt, sonder vielmehr weil es ein anderer fruchtbarer Stamm ist als die üblichen Besatzkarpfen.


----------



## Nordsee (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Ja, Karpfen können ihren eigenen Nachwuchs produzieren.
Da ich stolzer Besitzer eines Teiches mit großen 10-15 Karpfen bin und ich jedes Jahr um November herum 100e Kleinfische habe, weiß ich, dass sie Nachwuchs produzieren. Die kleinen Karpfen fische ich dann einfach heraus und verkaufe sie. 
Dabei sind die Bedingungen nicht ideal. Dieser Teich ist 25x25m groß und 2m tief.
Es gibt keine Pflanzen mehr (Karpfen wühlen alle Pflanzen raus) sondern nur eine große Sauerstoffpumpe.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

Zitat. Marcus7
Nö, meine Aussage (oder vielmehr Vermutung) war das die Satzkarpfen  nahezu unfruchtbar ausgeliefert werden von den Fischzuchten. Weiß der  Teufel wie die das machen, aber mittlerweile glaube ich daran.

Der Punkt ist ja, dass es hier bei uns fast nie mit der Vermehrung klappt. Von den wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.
Auch bei diesen Ausnahmen könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das es nicht  (nur) durch besonders günstige Bedingungne klappt, sonder vielmehr weil  es ein anderer fruchtbarer Stamm ist als die üblichen Besatzkarpfen.         


Es werden keine Unfruchtbaren Satzkarpfen von Karpfenzüchter geliefert! Du verwechsest das mit den Triploieden Forellen, da werden die befruchteten Eier mit Wasserwärmebehandlung oder mit hormonelle Behandlung dazu gebracht das zu 80-90% weibliche Forellen(bessere Fleischausbeute) schlüpfen. Bei den Karpfen gibts das nicht!


----------



## DerMayor (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*



Nordsee schrieb:


> Ja, Karpfen können ihren eigenen Nachwuchs produzieren.
> Da ich stolzer Besitzer eines Teiches mit großen 10-15 Karpfen bin und ich jedes Jahr um November herum 100e Kleinfische habe, weiß ich, dass sie Nachwuchs produzieren. Die kleinen Karpfen fische ich dann einfach heraus und verkaufe sie.
> Dabei sind die Bedingungen nicht ideal. Dieser Teich ist 25x25m groß und 2m tief.
> Es gibt keine Pflanzen mehr (Karpfen wühlen alle Pflanzen raus) sondern nur eine große Sauerstoffpumpe.



Jo das sehe ich auch bei uns... wenn du die nicht abfischt dann wirst du aber zu 99% feststellen das sie nicht durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen eigenen Nachwuchs erbringen?*

@ spaltkarpfen-man kann sich über alles streiten(jott sei dank)sonst
wäre das board auch langweilig.aber ich bin schon zu alt das mich geld noch
groß reizen könnte,man sollte vor dem einbringen einer fremden art
sich auch gedanken über die verträglichkeit machen,aber gerade in
australien ist das wohl nicht sitte (pferde,agakröte,usw)möchte mich
auch nicht mit ausländischen problemen beschäftigen.
in unseren SEEEN könnte man mit einem überbesatz mit farmaalen
entgegenwirken,hätte aber auch auswirkung auf andere sommerlaicher.
aber der fall wird wohl nicht so schnell eintreten


----------

